# Please tell me what you think of my paint



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

First thing that pops out to me is his neck, it is set really high.
He's also a bit high in the wither and slightly sicklehocked, though not to the extreem. Pasterns are a bit long as well.
On the plus side, he's got beautiful color and markings, his hindquarters are nice and he has a good, deep girth.


----------



## fastjessie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for your comments. When I first got him, my trainer told me that he needed to build his muscles, especially in the shoulders. She's been telling me lately that he is looking a lot better. I know its kind of hard to tell with the winter coat and all, but can anyone see a difference in his muscle definition?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

he looks alot better in the summer photo. He looks thin and looks to have lost lots of conditioning in the winter photo. Just a reminder to plug his ears when shooting.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks like he's got a nice strong hindquarter. His neck is also a bit thick/cresty. Do you know when he was gelded, it looks like maybe later in life as usually they build a thick cresty neck when ungelded. In the spring picture I see a pretty head and alert eyes, and a general good willigness about him.

He looks a little knee back which displaces his weight over different areas in his foot, so I would watch that hoof maintenance is regularly done as it can cause some degenerative issues later in life, especially if worked hard at things such as barrels and jumping, but I know that is not the direction you are going, so no worries there.

He looks very suited for trail and the activities that you want to do with him, so I think he is a good fit for you.


----------



## fastjessie (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Cinny, what might be some other signs of being gelded later in life? Just curious, I have no idea when he was gelded. His past is pretty much a mystery to me. 
Churumbeque- Just wondering where you are seeing the loss of conditioning? I know his fur hides a lot, but let me know what you are seeing. I have trying to fatten him up a bit for the cold weather, but I didnt notice him losing conditioning. We have been working 3 times a week while ive been in school- lots of trotting and building up his stamina cantering. When I first got him, he had trouble taking off into the canter and maintaining the gait. Now he is much more smooth and has quite a bit more stamina. Any ideas on what I can do as far as conditioning to improve what you are seeing? And yes, of course ear plugs as we move into bigger guns.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not an expert at telling, but the two geldings I had that were both gelded later in life (one at age 7 and the other at age 6) were a little more dominant/aggressive to pasture mates, but not to a nasty point or anything. One definitely had the cresty neck, and my vet said that it was a sign of late gelding if they are a breed that normally isn't thick in the neck. Other than that, I don't know of any other signs.

Cinny wasn't gelded until age 6 and he isn't super cresty or anything, but he can be a little dominant in turnout depending on the other horses. It could also be that he's just one of those horses that if you push him, he pushes right back or challenges back.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

fastjessie said:


> Hey Cinny, what might be some other signs of being gelded later in life? Just curious, I have no idea when he was gelded. His past is pretty much a mystery to me.
> Churumbeque- Just wondering where you are seeing the loss of conditioning? I know his fur hides a lot, but let me know what you are seeing. I have trying to fatten him up a bit for the cold weather, but I didnt notice him losing conditioning. We have been working 3 times a week while ive been in school- lots of trotting and building up his stamina cantering. When I first got him, he had trouble taking off into the canter and maintaining the gait. Now he is much more smooth and has quite a bit more stamina. Any ideas on what I can do as far as conditioning to improve what you are seeing? And yes, of course ear plugs as we move into bigger guns.


He just looks thin all over. If he isn't getting enough food he would loose muscle. His top line looks very thin and bony and when I try and picture him without the winter coat I think he could look very thin. So even though he is getting worked regularly if he isn't getting enough fuel and energy to turn that into muscle he would loose that. My guess is he needs more protein. He just looks very lean all over and a bit gaunt to me ion his stomach and flank. I do not think his neck is cresty it just dips a bit in front of his withers.


----------



## fastjessie (Oct 12, 2011)

Yikes, I am giving him almost a full bale of hay per day. I started giving him a little less because he doesn't eat it all. I also give him about two cups of Safe Choice. Any other suggestions for more protein? Perhaps a different pelleted feed?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

fastjessie said:


> Yikes, I am giving him almost a full bale of hay per day. I started giving him a little less because he doesn't eat it all. I also give him about two cups of Safe Choice. Any other suggestions for more protein? Perhaps a different pelleted feed?


 What kind of hay? How old is the hay? What does it weigh? I have seen 20 pd bales and 50pd bales, It may just be filler and not have nutrients.

2 cups is not much feed. When I had the safe choice rep out they had suggested 3 pds for my horses of good weight but getting worked a bit so I think 2 cups is not very much and then you are also riding a fair amount.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think he looks skinny at all. people seem to have a fascination with fat horses. if you can slightly feel his ribs but they're not poking out he's doing just fine. could use more muscle as someone already said but I think he looks pretty good to be honest. x


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't see him as ribby really, either. He does look a little pot bellied, and under condition. When was he last wormed? It could be parasites...they will make a horse look pot bellied while steeling all their nutrients.


----------

